# Hermes. :')



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

So here are the promised pictures of me and my boyfriend's new Cockatiel that I have named Hermes, but my boyfriend is apparently going to call him Jim, LOL.
He did NOT want to come out of his cage at first (just kept climbing around in circles away from our hands), but after he was out he was really chill and after a while of sitting on my wrist he preened for a long time and then started to fall asleep on me. 


























His humble abode


























With my boyfriend


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

He is so gorgeous


----------



## amahnesmith (Jul 3, 2011)

He is very pretty! 
P.S. Now your signature needs updating ;-)


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank-you guys, I love him! You can probably tell that my boyfriend isn't too comfortable around birds just yet, lol. There were a few times when the little guy stepped up onto Mike's hand and while doing so flapped his wings and every time Mike flinched because he thought he was going to fly into his face, lol. 

And yes! My signature will definitely need updating.


----------



## RookieBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

What adorable pics, KT! I'm sure Mike will get used to Hermes/Jim in no time.

Such a gorgeous little one you've adopted, I'm so happy for you! It must be great to have a tame bird now, is it a change from your budgies?!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Handsome fellow... Give your boyfriend time, these cut little buggers grown on you.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a lovely baby!


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats!! He's beautiful^^. And I doubt your boyfriend has anything to worry about. Millet makes any cockatiel your best friend xD.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow he is so gorgeous


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

RookieBlue said:


> What adorable pics, KT! I'm sure Mike will get used to Hermes/Jim in no time.
> 
> Such a gorgeous little one you've adopted, I'm so happy for you! It must be great to have a tame bird now, is it a change from your budgies?!


Thank-you, and I'm sure he'll get used to him too, he just needs time. I don't think he's ever really been around birds (and neither had I until I got my Budgies!).
It is awsome to have a tame bird, and it's a huge difference from my Budgies. I love Lemon and Siren but I can only love them for afar, you know? 



4birdsNC said:


> Handsome fellow... Give your boyfriend time, these cut little buggers grown on you.


They sure do! He really likes the little guy but is unsure still since he isn't used to birds.



roxy culver said:


> What a lovely baby!





Boshia said:


> Congrats!! He's beautiful^^. And I doubt your boyfriend has anything to worry about. Millet makes any cockatiel your best friend xD.





lperry82 said:


> Oh wow he is so gorgeous


Thank-you guys! And yes, millet works wonders.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Cuteeee baby.Love him!


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

awww he;s lovely


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank-you guys, right now he's out with me in the living room chilling on my head, LOL.
I shall be posting some more pictures soon.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Omg, I love that yellow patch on his belly lol


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of Hermes taken earlier today! He enjoyed sitting on the windowsill, was falling asleep and grinding his beak after a while. 

Had to share this one, as I think it's hilarious!


















And this one of me and him. 









He enjoyed sitting on our heads, lol.









Preening away..


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

haha very cute


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Awwwww. He's beautiful!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwwww he is so adorable and so cute


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

I think he is the cutest 'tiel evar, except I might be biased.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Gorgeous baby!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsisvixen (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice pics  And I totally agree, a pretty baby, but I'm biased too 
And heads are fantastic perches, you should see when the babies learn to fly, your head is then the landing pad, quite tricky when you got 3 or 4 trying to land at once


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank-you! ^_^
I can definitely see how that could get a little tricky, for the birds, and scary for you, lol. 
Hermes is settling in pretty well so far, except he seems to be quite the little velcro bird right now! I think once he gets more comfortable in our place he'll want to explore more but so far he just wants to be on us. He's ended up on the floor a couple of times trying to fly and after a few stunned seconds runs over to us and tries to climb up our legs to get back up on our shoulder.


----------

